# Ottawa Area Shooting Clubs



## 54/102 CEF (9 Oct 2005)

Anyone have contacts for pistol clubs in the Ottawa area?


----------



## brihard (9 Oct 2005)

Funny you should ask, I joined one just recently. The Recreational Association Center is on Riverside, just off Bronson Avenue. They have a downstairs 25m range, as well as club guins in .22lr, 9mm, .357, .40, and .45 available for members to shoot. No licensing is needed to use club guns and ammo. There's an annual membership cost of about $180, plus a mandatory pistol safety course that costs $50. They cater to both olympic style shooting, an IPSC competition shooting.

There are other shooting clubs in the ottawa, but this is the only one I'm familiar with enough to be comfortable giving you information on. I'd suggest hitting the ORA and DCRA websites- I know there's also a club that operates out of connaught, and another one in town, but I don't know anything about them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

Eastern Ontario Handgun Club

http://www.eohc.ca/

30 minutes east of Ottawa and 75 minutes west of Montreal

=one 50m range and two 40m covered firing ranges and a 100/200 yard rifle range

Brihard, do you have a link to yours? I'd definitely be interested as it's closer


----------



## brihard (9 Oct 2005)

Edited: here's the full link.

http://www.racentre.com/e/sports/gun.htm Not a massive amount of info on the website, but drop by on any range night and they'll be glad to chat.


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Oct 2005)

Here are a couple, click on them to view their websites:

Dominion of Canada Rifle Association
Nepean, ON K2K 2W6


Ontario Rifle Association


----------



## 54/102 CEF (10 Oct 2005)

Thanks to all!


----------

